# Suche Analyse-Tool



## finshu (14. April 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Analyse-Tool für eine Webseite! D.h. soetwas wie Webalizer nur etwas umfangreicher, bzw. hier und da etwas detailierter! Hat jemand einen guten Tipp?

Danke und Grüße
Finshu


----------



## Arne Buchwald (14. April 2005)

Schon mal einen Blick auf AWStats geworfen?


----------



## aquasonic (14. April 2005)

AWStats  vielleicht?


----------



## aquasonic (14. April 2005)

Ach ich bin immer zu spät 

[Edit Arne]
Tja ... +g+


----------



## finshu (14. April 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

zweimal das gleich Tool empfohlen zu bekommen spricht ja für das Tool!

Kann man das Tool auch auf einem "normalen" Webspace laufen lassen, oder braucht man Besonderheiten, also z.B. Adminrechte?

Grüße Finshu


----------



## Arne Buchwald (14. April 2005)

Sofern du nicht statisch erzeugte HTML-Statistik-Dateien haben möchtest, müsstest du es auch auf normalen Webspace laufen lassen können. awstats' Kern ist schließlich ein Perl-Script.


----------



## finshu (14. April 2005)

... ich probiere es gleich mal aus!
Gibt es irgendwelche Fußangeln bei der Installation?

Grüße Finshu


----------



## Arne Buchwald (14. April 2005)

Konfiguration dauert halt einen Moment .... bzw. musst halt die beiliegende Dokumentation lesen, aber ansonsten ist's recht einfach zu installieren.


----------



## finshu (14. April 2005)

Super dann probiere ich es mal aus ...

Danke Finshu


----------



## Neurodeamon (14. April 2005)

Um das AwStats laufen zu lassen braucht man nur Zugriff auf die log-Dateien 
Ich kann es auch nur empfehlen - und es ist relativ einfach zu installieren (zur not gibt es eine Anleitung bei debianhowto (sollte auch auf anderen linux-systemen laufen) http://www.debianhowto.de/howtos/de/awstats/c_awstats.html


----------



## Mail-Browser (14. April 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

soweit hat alles geklappt - allerdings hätte ich noch eine kleine Frage ...

... Wie kann ich einen Cronjob zur automatischen Abfrage anlegen?

Danke und Grüße
Finshu


----------



## wal (21. April 2005)

Hallo,

ich möchte nun keinen neuen Thread aufmachen, darum stelle ich einfach mal meine zwei Fragen hier:

a) Ich habe nun auch einmal AWStats angeschaut und installiert. Soweit auch ganz ok, nur mir fehlt der Link zu Updaten. Dies bedeutet, ich habe den Zusatnd "Zuletzt aktualisiert: Noch nie aktualisiert" - wie kann ich das ändern? Es kommt einfach kein Update Link oder soetwas?

b) Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Analysetool das auch IIS Logfiles lesen kann. Es kann auch kommerziell sein, kennt jemand von euch ein gutes und sehr flexibles Tool?

Vielen Dank schon mal vorab für eure Antworten.


----------



## finshu (21. April 2005)

Hallo wal,

die Antwort zu a ist ...
AllowToUpdateStatsFromBrowser=1

Hast Du vielleicht schon was zu meinen Fragen hier gefunden ?
http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials201197.html

Grüße Finshu


----------



## Neurodeamon (21. April 2005)

> Wie kann ich einen Cronjob zur automatischen Abfrage anlegen?


Sorry, habe keine Mail für die neuen Beiträge erhalten. Wie Du den Cronjob anlegst steht in der Dokumentation. I. d. R. benutzt man den Befehl:

```
crontab -e
```

Und man trägt folgendes ein:

```
* */6 * * * /usr/share/awstats/tools/awstats_updateall.pl now -awstatsprog=/usr/lib/cgi-bin/awstats/awstats.pl
```
Wenn ich mich jetzt nicht vertue würde das AWSTATS jetzt alle 6 Stunden die Statistik aktualisieren. Den Pfad zur _awstats_updateall.pl_ und der _awstats.pl_ im CGI-Verzeichnis müsstest Du natürlich an Deinen anpassen!


----------



## finshu (21. April 2005)

Hallo Neurodeamon,

also noch mal - Mal schauen ob ich es verstanden habe ...

awstats.pl liegt bei mir im cgi-bin-Verzeichnis ink. der *.conf - das restliche Tool unter dem Verzeichnis awstats. Wo lege ich nun die Datei awstats_updateall.pl hin, ins cgi-bin, oder ins awstats-Verzeichnis?

Wo nehme ich welche Änderungen in der awstats_updateall.pl vor ?

Danke und Grüße Finshu


----------



## Neurodeamon (21. April 2005)

awstats.pl liegt richtig in einem gültigen cgi-Verzeichnis. Eine schöne Anleitung findet sich unter debianhowto.de:
http://www.debianhowto.de/howtos/de/awstats/c_awstats.html#awstats_howto

Hmm, ich habe die schon einmal angegeben. Ich würde mal vorschlagen das Du die liest, damit erübrigen sich die Fragen eigentlich ...


----------



## finshu (24. April 2005)

Hallo Neurodeamon_,_ 

leider klärt sich mit der Doku mein Problem nicht!

Ich habe die update all im cgi-bin-Verzeichnis und den Cronjob wie folgt angelegt ...
/home/www/webxx/html/cgi-bin/awstats_updateall.pl now -awstatsprog=/home/www/webxx/html/cgi-bin/awstats.pl

was stimmt hier nicht? Muss man innerhalb der Updateall auch noch Änderungen vornehmen?

Danke und Grüße
Finshu


----------



## Neurodeamon (25. April 2005)

Nein, die ganze Konfiguration läuft über die .conf (für jede Statistik eine eigene .conf - z. B. für unterschiedliche Domains über den selben Host oder für jede Subdomain eine eigene Statistik).

Was genau funktioniert denn nicht? Gibt es Fehlermeldungen?


----------



## finshu (25. April 2005)

Hallo,

wo kann ich denn Fehlermeldungen ablesen? (Habe nur Confixx-Zugriff!) Oder kann man diese ggf. per Email versenden? - Wenn ja, welchen Befehl brauche ich für den Cronjob?

Grüße Finshu


----------



## Neurodeamon (25. April 2005)

Ich glaube wir reden ganz furchtbar aneinander vorbei ...

Also:

/home/www/webxx/html/cgi-bin/awstats_updateall.pl now -awstatsprog=/home/www/webxx/html/cgi-bin/awstats.pl

wird keine Meldung von sich geben, wenn Du keine Shell dazu hast.

Du kannst allerdings die awstats.pl aufrufen (vermutlich http://www.deinehomepage.de/cgi-bin/awstats.pl) und eine Auswertung erscheint, dann läuft der cronjob (bzw. Deine manuellen Aufrufe).


----------



## finshu (25. April 2005)

Hallo,

also wenn ich www.deinehomepage.de/cgi-bin/awstats.pl aufrufe kommt nur die Oberfläche. Zu diesem Zeitpunkt wird noch nichts aktialisiert! Somit würde dieser Befehl als Cronjob wahrscheinlich auch nichts bringen!

Aber wie lautet der richtige Befehl, oder wird die www.deinehomepage.de/cgi-bin/awstats_updateall.pl per Cronjob aufgerufen und innerhalb die Einstellungen vorgenommen?

Grüße Finshu


----------



## Neurodeamon (25. April 2005)

Also: der Aufruf mit dem Cronjob macht folgendes:
- auslesen der AWstats *.conf-Datei(en)
- auswerten der Logdateien des Apache
- Daten für die Darstellung mit http://www.deinehomepage.de/cgi-bin/awstats.pl sichern

Beim Aufruf der awstats.pl passiert folgendes:
- auslesen der AWstats *.conf-Datei(en)

und dann entweder
  a) darstellen der ausgewerteten Daten oder
  b) auswerten der Logdateien und speichern/anzeigen der Daten sofern in der .conf angegeben angegeben.



> also wenn ich www.deinehomepage.de/cgi-bin/awstats.pl aufrufe kommt nur die Oberfläche. Zu diesem Zeitpunkt wird noch nichts aktialisiert! Somit würde dieser Befehl als Cronjob wahrscheinlich auch nichts bringen!


Natürlich  nicht. Ich habe lediglich gefragt ob Du auf die Oberfläche kommst und ob Du irgendwelche ausgewerteten Daten sehen kannst Wenn nichts ausgewertet ist, funktioniert der Cronjob nicht. Diesen Befehl sollst Du auch nicht als Cronjob setzen ...



> Aber wie lautet der richtige Befehl, oder wird die www.deinehomepage.de/cgi-bin/awstats_updateall.pl per Cronjob aufgerufen und innerhalb die Einstellungen vorgenommen?



Deine letzten Kombinationen solltest Du getrost vergessen, so wie ich den Cronjob aufgeschrieben habe ist es korrekt. Ich habe so langsam das Gefühl das Du, egal was ich sage - etwas ganz anderes verstehst (verstehen willst?). So hat es keinen Zweck zu versuchen Dir zu helfen ....


----------



## finshu (26. April 2005)

Hallo,

AWStats läuft, wertet Daten aus und läst sich auch manuell updaten!

Also was dann nun für die Automatisierung ...

cgi-bin/ -> awstats.pl + *.conf + etc
awstats/ -> Prog-Dateien

1) In welches Verzeichnis mit der awstats_updateall.pl?
1a) Muss die Datei noch editiert werden?
1b) Wenn ja an welcher Stelle und was genau?
2) Welchen Befehl für den Cronjob über Confixx schreiben?
3) Sonstige Einstellungen?

Grüße Finshu


----------



## Neurodeamon (26. April 2005)

finshu hat gesagt.:
			
		

> cgi-bin/ -> awstats.pl + *.conf + etc
> awstats/ -> Prog-Dateien
> 
> 1) In welches Verzeichnis mit der awstats_updateall.pl?
> ...



Ah, gut!
1) Spielt keine Rolle, Hauptsache Perl kann es ausführen
1a) Nein
2) So wie es ausschaut so:

```
Minute: *
Stunde: */6
Monat: *
Tag im Monat: *
Wochentag: *
Befehl: /home/www/webxx/html/cgi-bin/awstats_updateall.pl now -awstatsprog=/home/www/webxx/html/cgi-bin/awstats.pl
```
3) Nein

Weitere Infos zu Cronjobs unter Confixx (Suchwort: cronjob):
http://www.orange-hoster.de/anleitungen/de_user.pdf


----------



## finshu (26. April 2005)

Hallo,

awstats_updateall.pl liegt nun im cgi-bin-Verzeichnis und ist nicht verändert und der Cronjob ist entsprechend eingerichtet! ... dennoch tut sich nichts!

In der Doku wird die Zeiteingabe beschrieben, aber leider nichts über den eigentlichen Befehl!

Was nun? Kann ich irgendwo die Fehlermeldungen sehen?

Grüße Finshu


----------



## Neurodeamon (26. April 2005)

> awstats_updateall.pl liegt nun im cgi-bin-Verzeichnis und ist nicht verändert und der Cronjob ist entsprechend eingerichtet! ... dennoch tut sich nichts!


Cronjobs starten Anwendungen & Co. zu vorgegebenen Zeiten.
Alle 6 Stunden läuft der Cronjob. Natürlich tut sich jetzt erst mal nix. Sondern einmal alle SECHS Stunden.
Du willst mich nicht verkohlen, oder? Was erwartest Du soll jetzt passieren?
Soll der Server kleine rote Fähnchen schwenken?


----------



## finshu (26. April 2005)

Natürlich habe ich nicht "Stunde: */6" sondern "Stunde: *" Damit müsste sich die Statistik alle Minute aktualisieren! -> Tut sie aber nicht!

Grüße Finshu


----------



## Neurodeamon (26. April 2005)

Sorry, eigentlich müßte es nur mit * auch jede Minute laufen ... keine Ahnung warum es nicht läuft. Ich kenne mich mit Confixx nicht so aus.
Vielleicht werden die Confixx-Änderungen nicht sofort durchgeführt, sondern erst nach einer gewissen Zeit?


----------



## finshu (28. April 2005)

Hallo Neurodeamon,

wäre es Dir möglich mal für Deine updateall mal das Debuglevel anzugeben und die Ausgabe zu posten!

Das wäre super! Danke
Grüße Finshu


----------

